# Big Blues from Lake Conroe



## Randy (Jul 28, 2004)

Lake Conroe has some big blues. Night fishing/jugging is most comfortable cause of the 95 degree plus days. The water temp is 82 plus Degrees.
If jug fishing, the thermocline can reek havoc if you don't stay with your jugs.
Here are some blues caught from Lake Conroe on juglines over the past 9 months.
Bait: fresh shad, cut shad, frozen shad cut beef heart, perch and soap.
* All were C.P.R.ed*
(All the pics wouldn't fit in this post)
"Fish On"....."Jug Up"
Who is this Guy?


----------



## OUTLAW (May 26, 2004)

Those are pics of friends we know and care about, especially the bald guy with the "little" fish. lol have a good one!


----------



## Rog (May 27, 2004)

It is definitely time for some night fishing/jugging. I was out Wed and only lasted 3 hours due to the 95 degree heat.


----------



## dpiper (Nov 24, 2004)

I'm with Rog. Night time only for awhile. Not too much boat traffic and no jet skis.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Good Job Boat. One of these days I'm going to show up up there a follow you around. I'll set my jugs a few feet from all of yours. LOL Good info on the thermoclines alot of newbe's don't no about those. Keep on whacking them.


----------



## dpiper (Nov 24, 2004)

I have a few Lake Conroe CPR'd Blues I post this weekend.

Dpiper


----------



## dpiper (Nov 24, 2004)

All out of Conroe.


----------



## dpiper (Nov 24, 2004)

Everyone of the above catfish were released. The largest one was 48 pounds. The smallest cat shown above was 12 lbs (I think).


----------



## Hunter3 (Jun 11, 2005)

Thats old pictures, do you got some new ones? I seen somewhere where a guide on Lake Conroe has 18 over 20 pounds since jan 1 2005.


----------



## radar (Feb 1, 2005)

last years news, , i'v seen those pictures , put up some new ones.


----------



## Catfish (May 21, 2004)

Nice thread - we can always use a good CPR plug ..


----------



## dpiper (Nov 24, 2004)

Hunter3 said:


> Thats old pictures, do you got some new ones? I seen somewhere where a guide on Lake Conroe has 18 over 20 pounds since jan 1 2005.





perch said:


> last years news, , i'v seen those pictures , put up some new ones.


Hey Trob and Mudcat is that you?

I haven't heard or seen of any big'un being caught lately. Went out jugging this morning and hooked a big'un but it straighten and broke the hook while my nephew Steven was removing a six pounder. The six pounder was on the top hook and the big'un was on the second hook. It was so big Steven started choking. My guess would have put its weight at 50 lbs. As soon as I get the pictures out of the camera I'll post pictures of the creel and also one of the hook.

I know it straighten the hook after we secured the jugline to the boat. Once secured there was no play in the line. Any recommendation on how to prevent this from happening again. I sure would liked to of gotten its picture and then watch it swim off. Now that's entertainment.


----------



## dpiper (Nov 24, 2004)

As promished:

Here is the straighten hook I mentioned.









Here is what the morning sky looked like.









And we ened up with two gallon bags of fillets.









My son cleaned the fish and said there were about twentyfive.


----------



## Hunter3 (Jun 11, 2005)

Dpiper you need to get some better hooks. Try one of TROB's sponser hooks.

As for TROB, he has more going on in his life than to come over here a see all the stuff that is going on. He has caught and released more big fish than anyone on all these boards in 2005. All these fish are over 20 pounds, he don't count the ones under.

Take a look;
http://www.catfishingadventures.com/Jottoptwenty2005.html

All but a few where caught by him and his bait using the Mudcat Flagging Juglines, the 83 pound Flathead was caught with live bream pn a Opp jug. All where released.

Trob can be found on www.juglinersoftexas.com after Weds. when he gets back from Louisiana.

As with the rest, I am out of here. Seen enough Randy ****.


----------



## MUDHOLE KID (May 21, 2004)

Bye Bro.


----------



## Rog (May 27, 2004)

Dpiper,

Awhile back when I got a 50 pound blue cat on a jug I was using a 4/0 kahle hook. The way I did it was I pulled on the jug and then when he pulled back real hard I just let go of the jug. I did that until he tired out and came right to the boat. This may take some time, took me maybe 15 mins or so (felt like a lot longer) but at least you can get him in the boat.


----------



## dpiper (Nov 24, 2004)

Thanks for all the replies guys. First of all I'm getting rid of those cheap hooks and I'm going to go with the Eagle Claw "Circle Sea". I realize now that those offset eyes on the hook are for a snell knot and not a stopper knot. Therefore, I will use the proper knot from now on. I've noticed *"LATELY" *that I have been having a lot of fish swallowing the hook. The circle hooks are design to slide out their throat and hook the lip. One of the hook manufacturers have a good write up on this but I don't remember which one.

Also, the next time I have a nice fish on the line and a big'un below it I'm going to just cut the staging line on the first one and then I'll be able to drop the line back into the water while working the big'un and trying to tire him out.

Again, Thanks Guys.


----------

